

A Black Market Finds a Home in the Web’s Back Alleys - dangoldin
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/04/world/americas/04havana.html?hp

======
alexmacgregor
Submitted this also. Simple and effective execution. Should continue to do
well assuming there isn't any government intervention.

